# VirtualBox inside a jail



## lockdoc (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it possible for virtualbox to run inside a jail?


----------



## lockdoc (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have tried to get it working inside a jail, but it gives me errors and from here I do not know how to further proceed


```
root> VBoxManage startvm FreeBSD --type headless
Waiting for the VM to power on...
VBoxManage: error: The virtual machine 'FreeBSD' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee
```

Anybody any idea?


----------

